# 70s 380



## Laydbak (Mar 23, 2013)

70s 380
Hey folks..I have a 70S that is my carry gun and its super tight & shoots great with no problems. My question is when I put magazine in it and chamber a round & de-cock it I can't put the safety on unless I drop the magazine & slightly pull hammer back about an 1/8 of an inch then you can click safety on...I know that with one in the chamber & de-cocked you don't really need it on but I watched a video on YouTube just to get more info on mine and he popped in the magazine, chambered a round & after de-cocking it he clicked the safety on without having to go through the slightly pulling hammer back like I do..??? What's up with that...thanks.


----------

